# Moving the gas tank



## disposablehero (Sep 12, 2005)

Has anyone tried it. I plan on getting a Goat in the next month but the only thing that I don't like is the gas tank in the trunk. I am big into sound systems and want to put 4 12"s in the trunk. The gas tank is in the way. I don't like. I heard they moved the gas tank for safety reasons when the Goats are imported. Is there room under the car to put the tank back to its origional position? Thanks for the help.


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

...no


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

It's a completely different tank than used on the Monaro and all the plumbing is different. There's a reason it's there, US regs don't allow it to be right behind the bumper anymore. Remember the pyrotechnic Ford Pinto?


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

I thought about this before since nothing fits in the trunk. Our trunk volume is quoted as 7 cubic feet. I went to the Monaro site and looked at specs, thinking it would be much greater due to no trunk tank, but to my surprise it was only 9 or 10 cubic feet if I remember correctly.

Put the 4x12 in your rear seat! :lol:


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

Just listen to that beutiful engine.............. :cheers


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

disposablehero said:


> Has anyone tried it. I plan on getting a Goat in the next month but the only thing that I don't like is the gas tank in the trunk. I am big into sound systems and want to put 4 12"s in the trunk. The gas tank is in the way. I don't like. I heard they moved the gas tank for safety reasons when the Goats are imported. Is there room under the car to put the tank back to its origional position? Thanks for the help.


 :agree 
amen brother I'm into car audio too and you took the setup right out of my head! but when I saw the trunk space I called my installer, he came to the house and looked and took measurements he said we could still do 4 12's but there would be no access to the spare tire because he would have to build a box over it


----------



## AGR81 (Sep 8, 2005)

I traded a Monte Carlo SS for my GTO, but the trunk was "almost" a deal breaker. I hate beyond words that fuel tank, but as stated...it has to be there in the good ole US of A. But there is one way to put a box in and have spare tire access. -- And sorry, I have no pics of this...as it is a work in progress. But I've had it fitted up and it will work...mine's just not permanent (yet).

Go to a hardware store and get some long threaded rod (at least 3/8's) Pull the carpeting off and use the holes already in the cage for the plastic snap buttons already as a guide. 

Hold your empty sub box up to it and figure out where you could run the threaded rod thru your sub box. Dril thru the cage holes at the areas where you can bolt thru the corners of your sub. I think 2 at top and one in between speakers will work. 

If you'll back up to say 8" subs, and build as low of a box as possible, You can suspend the box off the rear cage area by drilling some holes and using the threaded rod to go thru your box. Then install nuts & washers accordingly on the box and cage to get it all sitting like you want it. The paint all the nuts\washers black and reinstall the cage carpet (with the rods holding it. This will hold your box 'suspended' of the tire area....and I think with 8's you just can wrestle the tire out. 

There might also be a way to mount the spare tire underneath the car under the big black plastic cover that is where the fuel tank would have been on a Monaro.

I am currently working on hanging my box off the cage via threaded rod, and will have it finished by years end. Will post pics if anyone interested.


----------



## Furyan (Sep 11, 2005)

AGR81 said:


> I traded a Monte Carlo SS for my GTO, but the trunk was "almost" a deal breaker. I hate beyond words that fuel tank, but as stated...it has to be there in the good ole US of A. But there is one way to put a box in and have spare tire access. -- And sorry, I have no pics of this...as it is a work in progress. But I've had it fitted up and it will work...mine's just not permanent (yet).
> 
> Go to a hardware store and get some long threaded rod (at least 3/8's) Pull the carpeting off and use the holes already in the cage for the plastic snap buttons already as a guide.
> 
> ...


Very imaginative approach, thank you for sharing it. Let us know how it works out once you have finished. I'd personally love to see some pics. Gorgeous cars! :cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

disposablehero said:


> Has anyone tried it.


Have not tried it due to expense vs. benefit. You could pull the spareand fit a racing fuel cell in the void (because it isn't going to rupture when whacked from behind) but all the crap like plumbing and calibrating the fuel gauge will really add up.


----------



## dtor (Sep 17, 2005)

I just removed the spare tire and uner-lid cargo space to install my amp rack. This is in my Scion Xb, of course. I have a cell phone and roadside assistance if I ever get a flat.

How much room does the spare tire take up? Is there room for a small box 10" or 12" sub and a couple of moderately sized amps in there? Anybody have a pic of the spare tire area?


----------



## disposablehero (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah the spair tire will be gone. But I just hate the Idea of having to have the subs seperated by a gas tank. I might just go with 2 13" Jl W7's and get rid of my 4 12" jl w6v2's. I live em but I just dont have the room to run all 4 subs. They take 6 cubes for all 4. then add the amp rack. That would be a tight fit. No 8" subs for me. can't do it. Love the lows too much. I hit 148.8 db's in my truck. and that is street bass. Well thanks for the replys.


----------



## disposablehero (Sep 12, 2005)

dtor said:


> I just removed the spare tire and uner-lid cargo space to install my amp rack. This is in my Scion Xb, of course. I have a cell phone and roadside assistance if I ever get a flat.
> 
> How much room does the spare tire take up? Is there room for a small box 10" or 12" sub and a couple of moderately sized amps in there? Anybody have a pic of the spare tire area?


Look on car domain. One guy has 1 12" or 13" jl W7. Looks sweet.


----------

